# Calcium borogluconate



## lazx (Nov 24, 2006)

Treating a very sick frog (coccidia infection), and am trying to prepare it for antibiotic treatment. Trying to give the frog some more energy before oral antibiotic treatment. I purchased some calcium borogluconate (23%), which I understand is more readily absorbed.

Any one have experience treating a frog with calcium BOROgluconate? Follow the recommended 2% dilution, or dilute to 1%?

Thanks


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Calcium borogluconate is Calcium gluconate that has been mixed with Boric acid. The pH of a 20% solution of this stuff is 3.5. Diluting it 1:10 will raise the pH a bit (see the thread Disease (chytrid) testing on large collections for a brief description of the effects of dilution on pH) - but it will still be too acidic for safe use. The pH of Calcium gluconate (23%) is in the range of 6-8.2. So with dilution, the standard calcium gluconate is much closer to physiologic pH then the borogluconate solution. You could try diluting it with a more basic solution than water - but IMO it would just be easier to find some calcium gluconate.

The amount of calcium (mg/ml) of Calcium gluconate (23%) is 20.7mg/ml.
The amoutn of calcium (mg/ml) of Calcium BOROgluconate (23%) is 19.8mg/ml

So the dilution used for Calcium gluconate could be used for calcium borogluconate to achieve a similar final concentration - but the pH issue is of major concern.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree that the pH of this solution would be of major concern as pHs this low were implicated in deaths of anurans treated with miconazole and itraconazole. 

Ed


----------

